
The Death of Google - kawera
https://lauren.vortex.com/2018/10/08/the-death-of-google
======
meesterdude
Yeah - shuttering Google+, and their reasoning, was a huge violation of trust.
My faith in them as an institution has been impacted and i now feel forced to
migrate services away.

------
sidcool
Not very convincing. Google is shutting down one product which didn't have
traction. They have killed products in past with a bigger user base. And G+
gave rise to Photos and Hangouts, both widely used.

~~~
p2t2p
You clearly didn’t read the article. Shame on you for commenting without
reading past the header.

